# Need holster for M9A3 with Olight Baldr mini



## Streammman (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone know where I can find a OWB holster for M9A3 with Olight Baldr Mini? Thank you


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps Pete from the Armory Channel(YouTube) can help you out. Looks like he makes a good holster and works with his customers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Outlaw Holsters makes one for the 92FS with the Baldr Mini. Probably not the same, but if you contact them, (https://www.outlawholsters.com/products/owb-tactical-usa-stealth-black) I am sure they can help you out.
















This is my Outlaw rig for my G19 with the Olight PL-mini.
Great quality, good pricing!

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Outlaw Holsters makes one for the 92FS with the Baldr Mini. Probably not the same, but if you contact them, (https://www.outlawholsters.com/products/owb-tactical-usa-stealth-black) I am sure they can help you out.
> 
> GW


If he gets the Vertec holster, they do make what he wants... The M9A3 will fit the Vertec holster IF the holster is not closed at the end (the threaded barrel sticks out a tiny bit)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> If he gets the Vertec holster, they do make what he wants... The M9A3 will fit the Vertec holster IF the holster is not closed at the end (the threaded barrel sticks out a tiny bit)


The guys at Outlaw have a menu of custom options that run $10 each for their light bearing holsters.
The one in my pics cost $59 shipped.

GW


----------



## Clement (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a Galco Cop holster with 3 slots. I can wear it on my strong side as well as on weekends for cross trekking. When it comes to big guns, I like to have them on my belt.
Home Page - Ellett Brothers


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Galco Cop holster is the one that im using


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> Galco Cop holster is the one that im using


What model pistol do you carry in your Galco Cop holster?


----------

